# [SOLVED] Computer locks up on boot up...



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

Well just to say when ever i shut down my computer for the night and come back to it the next day to boot it up. It takes about 15 times of turning it on and off to boot to windows 7. At first when I turn the power on all the lights and fans turn on, but shows nothing on the monitor and the load light shows nothing. after about 4-5 tries it gets a bit farther and starts to lock up at the Windows boot screen for another 10 tries.

My system is:

OS: Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8 Developer Preview (Dual Boot Options)
CPU: Intel P4 2.8Ghz HT
RAM: 3GB Kingston ValuRAM
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 2600HD PRO AGP
HDD: Maxtor 250GB

Where would be a good place to start some diagnostics?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Two things I would suggest you check:

1. File System errors:
Right-click the system drive icon and choose _Properties_, click the _Tools_ tab.
Click _Check Now_.
Tick both options.
Click _Start_. (you then have to restart Windows for a check of the system drive).

2. Check the drive itself for physical faults using the drive maker's own diagnostic software. The links are at top of this page: Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

The drive may pass the diagnostic test (and I hope it does), but at least you will know that's not the cause of your problem and you can proceed to look elsewhere or post again, saying that it's already been tested & passed so we don't go around in circles.


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Okay, so i did the test and everything passed. no signs of issues with the drive itself


----------



## fritzyG (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Is your System unit case open??
if so, please check your wiring....

and also please check your GPU if it has grease on it or what...
^_^


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

It sounds like your PSU is failing. Open the side of the case and post the make, model # and wattage. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) and post the *12V* settings for the PSU. You could also download speccy after it scans the computer go up to *File/Publish Snapshot*, copy the URL to the clipboard and paste it in your next post.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Did you do both the tests pip22 detailed, as you said, 'did the test'.?

Can you let us know the make, model and wattage of your Power Supply.

Did this happen before the duel boot with W8 or immediately after?


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

my PSU is a Seasonic S12D 850watt and its only 7 months old
and this has gone on way before win8 installation.

like the system locks up right when the power is turned on, after a few time turning it off and on it makes it way to ram check and locks up a few times more... then its starts to lock up at the windows boot screen before the flaggy thing shows up repeat on off a few more times and vwala it loads windows and runs fine...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*



spunk.funk said:


> Boot into *Setup* (Bios) and post the *12V* settings for the PSU. You could also download speccy after it scans the computer go up to *File/Publish Snapshot*, copy the URL to the clipboard and paste it in your next post.


Can you tell us the 12V settings for the PSU?


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Whilst spunk.funk looks at your voltages, another idea would be to run some tests on your RAM sticks with memtest86+ There are three ways to run the test, either from a CD/ USB or Floppy Disk. 

If you are using the CD method, you will need to burn the ISO to a CD and then boot to the CD and run at least 7 passes on each stick and in each slot (only the ones that are being used). 

There is an auto-installer for doing it via USB (again, you will have to change the boot order to boot to the USB if you choose this method) 

For the floppy disk method, download the Pre-Compiled package for Floppy (DOS - Win) and open the folder. Place your Floppy Disk in the drive and double click on install.bat (install64.bat if using 64bit OS) Enter the Floppy Drive location (typically A:/) and hit Enter. Then just leave the Floppy in the drive and reboot. Set Floppy as first boot device in BIOS. Upon reboot memtest will automatically run. As always let it run for at least 7 passes for each stick and in each used slot.

All downloads can be found halfway down the page. The reason that you should run it on one stick at a time, is so, if there is a fault with one of the sticks, then it's easy to figure out which one it is.

Also, have you tried booting with just the 1 RAM stick in and remove (from it's slot and use on-board gfx) the GFX card (Sapphire Radeon 2600HD PRO AGP)

Your PSU is a good make, and fairly new, but even good one's can go bad for varying reasons.


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm currently running memtest86+ v4.10 right now. This is part of the "Ultimate Boot CD" which has tones of diagnostic tools for PC. I am running the memtest with all my ram and gfx card installed. The memtest might take a couple hours to do since it's on it's first pass still and it's been running for 14mins already and it's 32% done the pass lol


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

Memtest passed with no errors


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

So as far as it's going I still get a lock up at random points of boot up. The only thing I can't test is video card cuz I do not have another card to test with and the mobo has no on-board video.


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll consider this a dead thread since there's no more replies


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

is it the same in both op. systems

what about in safe mode

check the event viewer and see if anything is listed at the time of the problem

check for a bios update

check for bad caps the m/b is from the era of the caps problem

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4-XqDw&usg=AFQjCNG9TELNv2BhG8zvvzV2WpTArNyC9A


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*



spunk.funk said:


> It sounds like your PSU is failing. Open the side of the case and post the make, model # and wattage. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) and post the *12V* settings for the PSU. You could also download speccy after it scans the computer go up to *File/Publish Snapshot*, copy the URL to the clipboard and paste it in your next post.


I asked you for the PSU 12V settings which can be read in the Bios or from Speccy but you didn't respond.


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

+1.5v-in - - 1.493 V
Vccp - - 1.482 V
+3.3V-in - - 3.413 V
+5V-in - - 5.184 V
+12V-in - - 12.187 V


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

This problem could ALSO be caused by defective (leaking / bulging) capacitors on the motherboard. Check this photo and look for similar damage on your motherboard:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/whurd/Bad.jpg

The tops of the caps MUST be FLAT; most of them will be, but if even ONE cap is bulging / leaking goo, the cap is BAD and must be replaced. I've done this repair MANY times over the last ten years; I first noticed it with (cheap!) Vanta TNT video cards back when I worked in a VERY busy repair center (1998 - 2002), although motherboards are the primary victims these days, at least as far as PCs are concerned. In fact, I'm still waiting on caps I ordered (locally) last week for a Biostar NF4 Ultra-A9A motherboard...

You can find out more about the "bad caps" nightmare here:

Badcaps.net - Badcaps Home

Not GOOD news, but it helps to pay the mortgage for some of us...

Pay CLOSE attention to the caps nearest the CPU, as those tend to be part of the voltage regulator circuitry, and seem most prone to failure. Let us know if you find any suspicious caps, and we'll help you decide the best way to deal with the problem.


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*



dai said:


> is it the same in both op. systems
> 
> what about in safe mode
> 
> ...


what kind of thing would i be looking for in the event viewer?


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I found the problem thanx to "cowpuncher"

Found a bad cap


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Actually, I don't deserve any credit at all; dai was the one who first suggested the possiblity of defective caps, although I COMPLETELY overlooked it in his advice to you:

"check for bad caps the m/b is from the era of the caps problem"

dai hit this one out of the park, not me...

It is an old motherboard, but it won't cost much to repair it. I have a LOT of hardware still in use from that era, including the system I'm using right now. You can try to find a suitable replacement, but switching motherboards means you might have to install new motherboard chipset drivers UNLESS you find a board with the same chipset...

If you don't want to do this repair yourself, look in your phone book for a local shop that repairs just about ANYTHING electrical / electronic. TV, monitor, VCR, whatever you find will probably suffice. BE SURE that you'll get a warranty with the work, and INSIST that the tech NOT use a cold-heat soldering iron for this repair.

If you DO want to repair this yourself, you'll find good instructions on the Bad Caps website; you can buy a suitable cap locally, or order it online.

Good luck; if this was MY motherboard, I'd repair it in less time than it took me to type this...


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*



cowpuncher said:


> Actually, I don't deserve any credit at all; dai was the one who first suggested the possiblity of defective caps, although I COMPLETELY overlooked it in his advice to you:
> 
> "check for bad caps the m/b is from the era of the caps problem"
> 
> ...


well thanks to the both of you  i will most likely repair it myself once i find a 2200uF 10V cap... should i try to stick with the same company or does it matter... its a Nichicon capacitor


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

You can find out which caps are the best now available at badcaps.net:

Badcaps.net - Badcaps Home

You can contact the website and get assistance in choosing the best cap for your model of motherboard; one bit of advice I'd like to pass along is to examine ALL of the caps on the board very carefully. There is an excellent chance that others are also on the verge of failing; if you're going to swap one cap, you might as well make a thorough job of it. Check ALL of the other 2200uF 10V caps; chances are they all came from the same factory, and if one failed, what are the odds that others will also fail?

Here's a link to what might be a suitable cap for your needs:

Badcaps.net Online Super Store

There is NO need to replace EVERY cap, but you SHOULD replace all of the 2200uF 10V Nichicon caps to be sure you eliminate all of the potential problems. As for me, when I repair this type of problem, I shotgun the caps; that way, I KNOW that I've covered the bases. Replacing one bad cap when identical caps are used in other places on the board is false economy; nothing wrong with fixing a problem unless you have to fix the same problem TWICE. Shotgun the Nichicon 2200uF caps for the peace of mind; replace those because they're most likely to fail. Trust me on this; you'll sleep better at night knowing you got rid of the potential time-bombs.

Good luck; keep us posted on your progress...


----------



## GuberX (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I'm just waiting for the cap now and there is only one of the 2200uf 10v caps on this board so I'm just gonna quick repair it. The system isn't all that great to do a mass cap replacement


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer locks up on boot up...*

Glad you got this issue nailed down so quickly... Please remember to use the "Thread Tools" above your first post to mark this thread as SOLVED, so others who read it in the future will know that the advice you were given was valid. It might help someone else find an answer to the same question without having to clutter the forum with questions that have already been answered.


----------

